# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezond diëten: weet wat je eet

## FRANCOIS580

*Je hebt nu al enige tijd te kampen met ernstig overgewicht, je probeerde met alle mogelijke middelen die overtollige kilo's overboord te gooien, maar alle inspanningen waren tot hiertoe tevergeefs. Als gevolg van dat overgewicht wordt je meer en meer geconfronteerd met allerlei gezondheidsklachten als hoofdpijn, en gewrichts- en spierpijnen. Toch zijn er verschillende mogelijkheden om je streefgewicht zo dicht mogelijk te benaderen en daarna onder controle te houden. Gezond en doeltreffend afvallen hangt van verschillende factoren af, maar je voeding speelt daarbij ongetwijfeld een hoofdrol. Weet wat en hoe je eet is een programma dat speciaal werd samengesteld om op een gezonde en verantwoorde manier te vermageren. Wat houdt het Weet hoe je eet -programma precies in, en welke effecten heeft dit vermageringsprogramma op je gezondheid?*


*(Francois580)*


Velen willen wat graag van hun overtollige kilo's af, maar liefst op de meest gemakkelijke manier, dus zonder al te veel inspanningen. Ze zijn bang dat ze voortaan dat lekkerste gerechten aan kant zullen moeten laten staan. Teveel mensen zijn er nog steeds ten onrechte van overtuigd dat diëten onmogelijk samengaat met lekker eten. Niets is nochtans minder waar. Lekker eten moet niet per sé afgestraft worden met een toenemend lichaamsgewicht. Wil je afslanken, dan moet je alleen je lichaam ontgiften en zowel je levens- als je voedingswijze aanpassen. Eens beiden achter de rug, moet je alleen weten hoe je eet.


*Voldoende brandstof noodzakelijk*


Om te weten hoe en wat je mag eten, moet je in de eerste plaats weten wat je lichaam écht nodig heeft om te kunnen presteren. Je lichaam is vergelijkbaar met een verwarmingstoestel. Ieder verwarmingstoestel heeft brandstof nodig om energie te kunnen produceren. Velen stoken hun lichaam echter op een foute manier, door het teveel suikers en vetten toe te dienen. Daardoor gaat je lichaam onvoldoende verbranden en vlug vervuild geraken. Met het 'Weet hoe je eet' programma wordt je lichaam gedurende 42 dagen weer schoon gemaakt, waardoor zowel je vetverbranding als je stofwisseling weer op peil worden gebracht.


*﻿Teveel lichaamsvreemde stoffen*


Onze moderne voeding bevat teveel lichaamsvreemde stoffen om gezond te kunnen zijn. Je lichaam kan deze massale hoeveelheden ongezonde voeding onmogelijk aan, waardoor ophopingen ontstaan, met overgewicht en vervuiling van je lichaam als gevolg. Deze lichaamsvervuiling is oorzaak van allerlei gezondheidsklachten, waaronder allerlei allergieën, angst en depressies, stress, cellulitis, ouderdomsdiabetes, gewrichts- en spierklachten, te hoge bloeddruk en cholesterolgehalte, ernstige vermoeidheid, maag- en darmklachten, overgangsklachten, huidproblemen, hoofdpijn, snurken, hypoglycemie, zwaarlijvigheid en verslaafdheid aan koolhydraatrijke voeding.../...


*Lees verder : http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com*

----------

